# Just throwing this put here



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok look i may never get back to your conversation. I have a reason why to. It's not i am busy or doing something. It i get stressed when i get something wrong. And it messes with me to trigger one of my tramas. Also my birds are my emotional sport animals. So if i never go back to your conversation that's why. Sorry to those people. You can tell me what i did wrong. I am just throwing this out there. Secrecy chick named small fri.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok look i may never get back to your conversation. I have a reason why to. It's not i am busy or doing something. It i get stressed when i get something wrong. And it messes with me to trigger one of my tramas. Also my birds are my emotional sport animals. So if i never go back to your conversation that's why. Sorry to those people. You can tell me what i did wrong. I am just throwing this out there. Secrecy chick named small fri.


I do not know who this is aimed at, but we all get stressed and do things wrong. Hopefully the issue is over for you and now it's time to forget and move forward.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We all make mistakes, it’s really ok. I’m a big mistake maker! The challenge is to learn from it, keep the useful bits, and let go of the rest to move on. You can do it! And the more you do it the easier it gets. Just like anything else. 
Obviously I’m not a dr. But I know that to be truth, at least. Don’t beat yourself up. Humans are only human! 
I doubt anyone here will take anything personally if you don’t respond. No worries there.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's ok. We all make mistakes quite a few times in our lives!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

That is ok!


----------

